# A Thread For the Bitter Cold: Bottom Mid Layers?



## timm (Jan 24, 2013)

So normally I am fine with just a base layer under my shell, weight of the base layer dependent on weather and activity. But there are days (like those this week) where that is not going to cut it, especially if I'm riding a lift. Seems like bottom mid layers are not all that common an item -- what do you all use/recommend?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 24, 2013)

When iski Tremblant in the bitchy cold this is my out fit from skin to outer layer :

TOP :Under Armor long sleeve compression shirt , Northface fleece lined quarter zip, Northface soft shell under my Karbon Hardshell.

BOTTOM : Northface lite weight fleece lined tights, Northface mid weight pants under Spyder ski pants

 serius skull cap ,full  Polarwrap heat exchanger full face mask under my Giro Streif helmet and goggs

Feet: Hot Chillys with a neoprene BOOT Glove on my boots 


Use heat packs in my mittens 


This outfit IS BULLET PROOF have skied Tremblant in up to 70 below zero  F windchill s , last yr we skied all freaking day long during 30/40 below  zero F windchill for 3 days


----------



## maroark (Jan 24, 2013)

what are the appropriate layers for below zero temps?


----------



## Nick (Jan 24, 2013)

I switched to just a shell pant last year, so on cold days like today, my thermals + pants are definitely not enough. So I'm looking at midweight bottoms also.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 24, 2013)

1 layer of polyphony and sweat pants under good ski snow pants kept me warm in -15 in Utah , but little humidity.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 24, 2013)

I have light weight and mid-weight thermals and the mid-weight under ski pants has never not been enough warmth for me. I can't imagine heavy weight or expedition weight thermals under ski pants wouldn't keep all but the most naturally cold people warm. Since the legs are in constant motion while skiing, I prefer to use the lightest and fewest layers possible.


----------



## abovetreeline (Jan 24, 2013)

I also only use a shell with a base layer on most days. But on the bitter cold days I use kuiu super down pants. They are made with real down. The feathers have been treated with DWR finish (water proofed) so they still retain heat if they get wet unlike other real down products. They are 850+ fill. Keep my legs toasty even on the coldest of days.


----------



## timm (Jan 25, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> I can't imagine heavy weight or expedition weight thermals under ski pants wouldn't keep all but the most naturally cold people warm.



When you say "ski pants" though are you talking about shells or insulated pants? If shells...I just can't agree on brutal cold days like we saw this week. Especially resort skiing, where you are most likely spending as much time standing or sitting still (in line or on the lift) than in motion.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 25, 2013)

timm said:


> When you say "ski pants" though are you talking about shells or insulated pants? If shells...I just can't agree on brutal cold days like we saw this week. Especially resort skiing, where you are most likely spending as much time standing or sitting still (in line or on the lift) than in motion.


Sorry, just noticed you were talking about under a base layer. I can't imagine wearing a shell with only a base layer would work at the current temps even with heavy or expedition weight base layers. Fleece pant mid-layer definitely seems the way to go with a shell in these temps.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 25, 2013)

I prefer shell pants but have an insulated pair for really cold days and all i use is a light base layer underneath and Im good to go. For normal temperature days I use the same light base layer under the shell and Im plenty warm.


----------



## timm (Jan 25, 2013)

Any fleece pant suggestions? Couldn't find any at EMS


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 26, 2013)

timm said:


> Any fleece pant suggestions? Couldn't find any at EMS



I've worn fleece pajama bottoms that I got at Kohl's for $10


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 26, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> I've worn fleece pajama bottoms that I got at Kohl's for $10



I wear PJ's as a layer too, not fleece however. Felt a little like this the other day


But I was warm!
Five layers total, top and bottom. Mittens, Balaclava, and Mad Bomber hat, I was good to go. I, and the other 10 people on the hill, enjoyed empty trails and groomed all day conditions.  Warp, skiing in -40° temps, kudos, or kookoo, I'm not sure which. :wink:


----------



## bigbog (Jan 26, 2013)

timm said:


> Any fleece pant suggestions? Couldn't find any at EMS



Have had good results and have seen appropriate thickness with Marker, Mtn HW, Spyder, Pattagucci..  Whatever matches up with your pants to offer comfort at your particular energy/perspiration/coldness level...etc.
$.01


----------



## Mildcat (Jan 30, 2013)

I use Mountain Hardwear Power Stretch pants over light thermals with shell pants on bitterly cold days. The only thing I don't like is the legs run a little long so when I pull them up to sit above the boot cuff they bunch up. That's just a minor annoyance though. I should bring them somewhere to get shortened.


----------

